# To Tame The Stonelands (PBP Discussion)



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd really love to play play in a solo game. It doesn't matter much about the setting, so long as I have the books necessary for character creation. I'd prefer it it to be a fantasy game. Also wouldn't care if it was a dead magic campaign.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 31, 2008)

Wanna game with me Rev? I've been running a solo for Kaodi for a month or so and found out that Solo PbP is much more enjoyable to run than PbP with a party.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 31, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Wanna game with me Rev? I've been running a solo for Kaodi for a month or so and found out that Solo PbP is much more enjoyable to run than PbP with a party.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 1, 2008)

So have you any ideas, preferances, expectations etc on what you want to play, playstyle etc? On what setting would you like?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 1, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So have you any ideas, preferances, expectations etc on what you want to play, playstyle etc? On what setting would you like?



I'm thinking of a gestalt Cleric/Monk. I'd love to play in FR campaign, I've been DMing it for so long that I haven't gotten a chance to play in it for almost four years. I've got a good portion of the books. Waterdeep happens to be my favorite city, Shadowdale being my second fave.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 1, 2008)

Well then. I need to read through the gestalt rules again, but no problem with that. Faerun is as good as any for me. But I on the other hand don't really like waterdeep nor the dales. A few ideas though:
-Calimshan. something with the thieves guilds maybe.
-Cormyr. If you would like to get in to some castle-building on the side of the adventuring, how about becoming the Baron of the Stonelands.
-The Border Kingdoms. Somewhat same as with Cormyr, but could also be just adventuring.
-Westgate. Gothic vampires, evil in the sewers etc. What's not to love. I have an idea for a bit horror story in this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 2, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> -Cormyr. If you would like to get in to some castle-building on the side of the adventuring, how about becoming the Baron of the Stonelands.
> -Westgate. Gothic vampires, evil in the sewers etc. What's not to love. I have an idea for a bit horror story in this.



I like both of these.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 2, 2008)

Well then. As I have no idea how castlebuilding campaign works in pbp, I would like to give it a try. So if you'd make a lawful/goodish character I would like to turn him into a baron. I think level 8 could work well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you have the Stonghold Builder's Guidebook?


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah I do. Are you pondering what I'm pondering? 

So if you are, we both had a feeling it might be handy in this game. I was thinking that I make up a small keep and give you some choices how to make it more "yours"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 4, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah I do. Are you pondering what I'm pondering?



I think so.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 4, 2008)

Okay, so lets start with your character. Here's some guidelines:

- let's go with 32 point buy. He will be a hero after all.
- 8th level. That way he will already have some fame in Cormyr. Normal Wealth per level.
- I'd prefer if his alignment was within one step from LG (But if you really really want to go with something else, I'll allow that)
- I'll give you Leadership as a free bonus feat. You need some followers to protect your keep when it is constructed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 5, 2008)

Stats: STR 13, DEX 12, CON 11, INT 14, WIS 16, CHA 12

EDIT: Does this include the bonuses from leveling?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 6, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> - let's go with 32 point buy. He will be a hero after all.



got this part done.




			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> - 8th level. That way he will already have some fame in Cormyr. Normal Wealth per level.



Okay, do you want to use the Reputation System from Unearthed Arcana?

I ask because if so, I'm going to seriously consider the Renown feat.




			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> - I'd prefer if his alignment was within one step from LG (But if you really really want to go with something else, I'll allow that)



I'm gonna go with Neutral, as I think it is befitting the concept I am shooting for (peace with the world through the tranquility of self).

EDIT: Changing alignment to Chaotic Neutral as Neutral is not an alignment clerics of Shaundakul can have.




			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> - I'll give you Leadership as a free bonus feat. You need some followers to protect your keep when it is constructed.



 Excellent. Love it.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 6, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Stats: STR 13, DEX 12, CON 11, INT 14, WIS 16, CHA 12
> 
> EDIT: Does this include the bonuses from leveling?



No. You still get the two increases from level-ups  .



> Okay, do you want to use the Reputation System from Unearthed Arcana?
> 
> I ask because if so, I'm going to seriously consider the Renown feat.



Probably not. I might occasionally refer to it myself but not so much that you should bother wasting a feat.



> I'm gonna go with Neutral, as I think it is befitting the concept I am shooting for (peace with the world through the tranquility of self).
> 
> EDIT: Changing alignment to Chaotic Neutral as Neutral is not an alignment clerics of Shaundakul can have.



First of, if you're still considering the gestalt cleric/monk I would remind that the monks Alignment restriction still needs to be met. But on second note though, I must say that Shaundakul is an interesting choice. I don't think I've ever before seen it used. (Except in the Pool of Radiance: RoMD computer game ) After reading Shaundakul entry in FRCS, Faiths and Pantheons and in 2e Faiths & Avatars, I must say I find there is something fishy about Shaundakul's Alignment. In 2e it was obviously CG, but now they have changed it to CN, and what's worse is that they allow CE clerics but not true Neutral. There must be a mistake, and even if it not I'm going to have to houserule it. I might agree that he is CN, but with obvious good tendencies. So his clerics can be CN, CG & N. But definetly not CE.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 6, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> No. You still get the two increases from level-ups  .



Cool. That helps to clarify things. Knowing this, I'm considering Extra Followers.




			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> First of, if you're still considering the gestalt cleric/monk I would remind that the monks Alignment restriction still needs to be met.



D'OH! Forgot about that. So, I've been researching my choice and I'm leaning towards Azuth & Red Knight. I'm more looking at Azuth as the quarterstaff makes for a better choice over the longsword. The Magic & Spell domains look tantalizing as well.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 7, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Cool. That helps to clarify things. Knowing this, I'm considering Extra Followers.
> 
> 
> 
> D'OH! Forgot about that. So, I've been researching my choice and I'm leaning towards Azuth & Red Knight. I'm more looking at Azuth as the quarterstaff makes for a better choice over the longsword. The Magic & Spell domains look tantalizing as well.



The feat is okay .

Regarding the deities: Remember that Red Knight has war domain which can make the longsword more appealling. Topple with this http://realmshelps.dandello.net/cgi-bin/feats.pl?Whirling_Steel_Strike,all and it's quite formidable. Just thought to give you something to think about as I think Red Knight would suit the campaign better. But, I won't restrict you in this matter so you are free to choose as you will.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 11, 2008)

So. What's up Rev?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 11, 2008)

Gimme 2-3 days. Will have character up by then. I'm still mulling over choices.

Right now I'm mulling over a gestalt Monk/Warlock instead of Cleric/Monk. The Cleric/Monk has merit and is a good choice considering stats. I'm most likely to stick with it. 

Going over MIC for some items, hope thats okay.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 12, 2008)

No hurries. Just wondered if you're still with me. I've not really used MIC before, but I can get my hands on it easy enough. If there's something you fancy do get it. But I would say to not get any single item that cost more than 1/4 of your total wealth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 12, 2008)

I guess magic weapons are out of the question?


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 12, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> I guess magic weapons are out of the question?



How come? At 8th level you should have enough money. Though I'm not with my books so I can't check the table now but surely at 8th level you should have more than 8000 gp.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, it does limit me to a +1 weapon bonus. But no worries.

The way I've got my funds tied up at the moment I can't afford anything over a +1 weapon bonus.

Its all good. Sounding off for tonight.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 12, 2008)

I put up an RG/notes thread. Place your character there http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=218924


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh. Your cohort will be a major NPC who is utterly loyal to you. S/He will be the one who takes care of day to day activities of your keep's construction site and later the keep. I will generate hir but you can decide the general sort of character you would like to get. This choice will also affect somewhat your other followers and the defences of the keep as they take some liberties to organize them in a way natural to them.

-A military officer (purple dragon knight at rank, not the PRC though)
-An arcane spellcaster (Possibly one of Cormyrs famed war-wizards)
-A skill-guy (courtier/diplomat/troop morale booster)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey, BR. Just want to let you know that I've posted up 2/3 of the Baroness.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 13, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> -A military officer (purple dragon knight at rank, not the PRC though)
> -An arcane spellcaster (Possibly one of Cormyrs famed war-wizards)



Actually, I'd love to combine these ideas. 

I'm thinking Warmage that eventualyy takes levels in Eldritch Warrior (Complete Book of Eldritch Might).


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, a baroness. Now what's sweet little girl like her doing in a place like Cormyr? Actually, I'd love to see some background info. Few things to keep in mind:
-She should have spent some time in the royal court of Cormyr to have made some contacts with the nobility. 
-Why has she taken up the challenge to pacify the Stonelands?
-How has someone so young grown so mighty?
-Is she of noble heritage?
-How did she come to worship the Red Knight?



> Actually, I'd love to combine these ideas.



About the cohort. If you wish it to be an arcane caster I was already planning a warmage. In that case s/he would be a War Wizard of Cormyr. Technically they are too military leaders, but what I meant in the earlier post with military leader was rather "Knight in shiny armor", "Head of the Charge", "Sword & Board" if you get what I mean. Probably was thinking full fighter.

A warmage is also a military leader but more like a mastermind/tactician who leads from the battlements.

So shall I go with that?


And last. I noticed you hadn't yet listed your feats. Are you still going with extra followers?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 13, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh, a baroness. Now what's sweet little girl like her doing in a place like Cormyr? Actually, I'd love to see some background info. Few things to keep in mind:
> -She should have spent some time in the royal court of Cormyr to have made some contacts with the nobility.
> -Why has she taken up the challenge to pacify the Stonelands?
> -How has someone so young grown so mighty?
> ...



I'm gonna finish up the rest of the character sheet tonight. I'll plunder my books for ideas about Launa.




			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> About the cohort. If you wish it to be an arcane caster I was already planning a warmage. In that case s/he would be a War Wizard of Cormyr. Technically they are too military leaders, but what I meant in the earlier post with military leader was rather "Knight in shiny armor", "Head of the Charge", "Sword & Board" if you get what I mean. Probably was thinking full fighter.
> 
> A warmage is also a military leader but more like a mastermind/tactician who leads from the battlements.
> 
> So shall I go with that?



The Duskblade is another good choice now that I think about it. Looking over my books, I'd prefer it. The duskblade gets faster armored mage progression, higher bab and good fort and will saves in exchange for 6, 7, 8 & 9th level spells. So, she might not get full spellcasting power, but s/he will be a damn good bruiser.




			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> And last. I noticed you hadn't yet listed your feats. Are you still going with extra followers?



Definetely. The more followers I have, the more quickly things can get done in the Launa's absence. My other 3 feats: Exalted Turning, Extra Turning, Whirling Steel Strike.

Also, I'm looking for variant class features for the Cleric. I'd like to find a feature the lets me trade off armor/shield proficiency. Right now I'm eyeing West Wind Traning (WotBS Players Guide, pg. 17)


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 14, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> The Duskblade is another good choice now that I think about it. Looking over my books, I'd prefer it. The duskblade gets faster armored mage progression, higher bab and good fort and will saves in exchange for 6, 7, 8 & 9th level spells. So, she might not get full spellcasting power, but s/he will be a damn good bruiser.




Actually I rolled randomly three choices for his classes of those three generic groupings. So we now have a fighter, a warmage or a bard. And since I prefer to use NPC's only of the classes I can work with what I have on e-tools, PHII stuff is out of the question. So for what I gathered you like, I think the warmage is best choice.



> Definetely. The more followers I have, the more quickly things can get done in the Launa's absence.



Well I determined your Leadership score to 14. With extra followers that means 30 1st level NPC-Class followers and some 2nd level. Then there will be the hired building folk, mercenaries and some folk sent to assist you by the Court. So all in all, you're going to have quite a crowd following you to Stonelands.



> Also, I'm looking for variant class features for the Cleric. I'd like to find a feature the lets me trade off armor/shield proficiency. Right now I'm eyeing West Wind Traning (WotBS Players Guide, pg. 17)



I'll see if I can download that pdf, but in the meantime, could you just tell me what the changes are in that particular variant?


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 14, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> My other 3 feats: Exalted Turning, Extra Turning, Whirling Steel Strike.



Oh, If I might be bold enought to suggest dropping exalted turning and instead taking some divine metamagic feats. There might be some undead in the campaign but not so much that this will be the most necessary choice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 14, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I'll see if I can download that pdf, but in the meantime, could you just tell me what the changes are in that particular variant?



_screw it, I don't meet the prereq._ 

Found a way around the Problem: Heretic of the Faith!    Power of Faerûn, pg. 46.

So:

*West Wind Training*
*Level:* Cleric 1.
*Replaces:* You do not gain armor or shield proficiency.
*Benefit:* You gain West Wind Style as a bonus feat, detailed below, if you fulfill the prerequisite.

*West Wind Style [General]*
You have learned the techniques of the Monastery of Two Winds. Your graceful, windy fighting style makes you a breeze among your foes.
*Prerequisite:* Access to the Air clerical domain.
*Benefit:* You can multiclass freely between cleric and monk. Add fly to your cleric spell list as a 3rd level spell, and overland flight as a 5th-level spell. You cannot cast cleric spells with the earth descriptor.

If you have the Stunning Fist feat, you can expend a use of stunning fist or turn undead as a free action to gain a fly speed equal to your land speed (good maneuverability) lasting for one round. If you continue to expend stunning fist or turn undead uses round after round, you do not fall between your turns. If you possess the slow fall ability, you can expend a stunning fist or turn undead use when you fall to take no damage from the fall, and you land safely on your feet.

As you gain levels, you can grant additional creatures the ability to fly. When you use this ability to let yourself fly, you can grant a fly speed to one additional willing creature within 30 ft. for every 5 character levels you possess. Each creature’s fly speed is determined by its own land speed. For instance, a monk 2/cleric 8 could use one stunning fist attempt to give a fly speed to himself and two allies.

You may select Auran as a bonus language.

------

*NOTE:* In order to circumvent the problem with the Leadership check, Launa would have to have gotten Heretic at 1st level; which is the way it would need to be to gain the benefit of the class variant.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 14, 2008)

Sneaky . That's good. I do hope you can figure out how to get all that in your background in a logic manner.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 14, 2008)

Ok. Now some decicion-making about your keep.

Your scouts found six possible sites to build your keep.
1-A site of a previous keep: Near water source, some of the materials of old keep re-usable. Medium distance from nearest town.
2-A site near the Cormyr "border". Close to nearest town. Hard to keep peace across all Stonelands from so remote position.
3-A site with gem-deposits nearby. Possible future wealth, mountains give good shelter. Medium distance to nearest town. Heavily infested by savage tribes.
4-A site at the northern border. Safer from the peculiar weather of most of Stonelands, farming possible. Long distance to nearest town.
5-A site near the middle of Stonelands. Central position makes easy to govern all of Stonelands. It is next to a natural well and near a series of caves that seem empty. The witch-weather is heaviest in these parts. Quite a long way to nearest town.
6-An old tower. It could be integrated to your keep, increasing defencive capabilities. A powerful tribe of savages live nearby and wouldn't be happy about construction site. Medium distance to nearest town.

So as you see they all have good sides and some downsides. Where do you construct? You can also send the scouts to search for more sites if these do not look suitable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 14, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You can also send the scouts to search for more sites if these do not look suitable.



I'll send out the scouts. Some more choices wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 14, 2008)

They found two more sites and doubt they could find more. I added them to the list.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 14, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> They found two more sites and doubt they could find more. I added them to the list.



I'll send 'em out one final time.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 14, 2008)

They come back emptyhanded


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 14, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> 3-A site with gem-deposits nearby. Possible future wealth, mountains give good shelter. Medium distance to nearest town. Heavily infested by savage tribes.
> 
> 5-A site near the middle of Stonelands. Central position makes easy to govern all of Stonelands. It is next to a natural well and near a series of caves that seem empty. The witch-weather is heaviest in these parts. Quite a long way to nearest town.



Not sure completely, but it is going to be one of these two.

If site 5 is near the Cavern of Death, maybe Launa could form an alliance with Asbaron. That could prove useful when dealing with Zhentarim.   

I'd appreciate a little info about the Witch Weather.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 14, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'd appreciate a little info about the Witch Weather.



Ah yes. There are some mystical weather patterns from time to time in Stonelands. When the weather turns bad it is possible that with normal rain comes something very different. It's not unheard of rains of blood to wash the ground or during winters to fall ash instead of snow. Blizzards during summer are rare but have been witnessed, as have a literal rain of fire every few years. These make agriculture almost impossible but with preparation they are more of a nuisance than a threat to living beings. The source of these occurances is unknown, but if it can be found and suppressed, it would be much easier to fully civilize Stonelands. The central parts of Stonelands get the worst of it and living there would be difficult, but not impossible.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 14, 2008)

All things considered, I'm gonna go with Site 3.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 14, 2008)

Got my spell stuff posted up in the Rogues Gallery, Blackrat.

One quick Q: What is the current year?


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 14, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> All things considered, I'm gonna go with Site 3.





> One quick Q: What is the current year?



Ok.

Haven't yet decided on the year but somewhere between 1372-1376. Cormyr is ruled by Steel Regent Alusair Obaskyr.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 14, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Haven't yet decided on the year but somewhere between 1372-1376. Cormyr is ruled by Steel Regent Alusair Obaskyr.



Let me know once you decide. I'm using Realms Helps to generate Birthday info.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 14, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Let me know once you decide. I'm using Realms Helps to generate Birthday info.



Yep


Then another decision to make. Your expedition is funded by the Crown and after the construction expences there is still some to spend. These must be spent on the keep itself and so can't be used for personal gear. The money can be spent in following manners:

-War-machinery (ballistae/catapults etc.).
-Walls reinforced with adamantine.
-Magical defences (Prevents teleportation to key areas, adds some magical weaponry).
-Recruit more warriors.
-Recruit more workers (speeds up the construction by 25%).
-Save for later use.

The excess is enough to pick 2 of these.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 14, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> -Walls reinforced with adamantine.
> -Recruit more warriors.



I think that with having to deal with savage tribes these two are the prudent choices.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 14, 2008)

Very well. I popped up the calendar of faerun couple of minutes ago and decided on the year. We will start at spring in the Year of Rogue Dragons, 1373. Well possibly at late winter if you'd like to roleplay some of the journey preparations.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 14, 2008)

Alright about the "Heresy". I just made this up: There is a heretical sect of Red Knight who believe that their Lady travels the battlefields in the winds, carried by a horse made of red smoke. They believe that the air is the true field where greatest battles are taken upon. This particular sect has high support in the area near Thunderpeaks where lies a cathedral dedicated to this view of Red Knight. In that cathedral is a brotherhood who practise an art of fighting which uses high jumps (seen almost as flying) to master the fields of battle, and strike with their steel as fast as the wind itself.

Okay, I'm getting wuxia vibes of this. And that is not bad to tell the truth, as long as you agree.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 14, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm getting wuxia vibes of this. And that is not bad to tell the truth, as long as you agree.



I completely agree. I'm feeling the vibes too. 

Just curious, should I rearrange some of Launa's skills to give her a few ranks in Ride?


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 15, 2008)

If you wish. I don't really see why since you already move as fast as a heavy horse. And at next level as fast as a light one.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2008)

I added some stuff to RG. Now just waiting for you to finalize Launa.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 24, 2008)

So. Are you still with me Rev or do we bury this game?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm still with you BR. I'm just in the middle of some other stuff right now. I'll have her completed by Wednesday morning (Arizona Time).


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 24, 2008)

No hurries really. I was just wondering wether you were still interested in this or not since you hadn't said anything in a while. Guess you've been busy planning the Virtual Warriorz and that new Players Guide for your Tales of the Twin Suns? Which looks very interesting BTW. But, as I said, no hurries, I just wanted to know we're still on. I've gotten really excited about this and really want to run this.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 28, 2008)

Ack. I've been trying to draw somekind of good map of the stonelands but it just isn't working out. We'll have to start without a map and I'll make something out when I know how.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 6, 2008)

So... Now that VW is on shall we kick this to the start soon too?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 6, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So... Now that VW is on shall we kick this to the start soon too?



Yes. I'm not home right now, so I don't have access to my character. She just has a few minor details to be completed, then the rest of her can be posted up. No later than Saturday morning for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 11, 2008)

All details completed for character!

Next up: Background/History.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

Sure you can save your money. Just get what you need and put the rest in a chest. (I suggest buying a chest , or bag of holding)


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

I finally found a mapping program that did what I wanted. You like?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I finally found a mapping program that did what I wanted. You like?



It's okay. It certainly is a lot better than nothing.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah. Now I just need to make a map with more closer zoom. One hex in that one equals about ten miles. So I could make a map of just the hex your base is in. Though there's not much to map in stonelands. Just dry hills and big rocks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Though there's not much to map in stonelands. Just dry hills and big rocks.



I figured that much. Thats why I got the Boots of the Mountain King.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice item, those boots. Shows that I really need to read the MIC again. With thought this time. Last time I flipped through it I only noticed the game-breaking uber-items.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 11, 2008)

I hope everything meets with your approval so far.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, everything seems to be good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Ah, one last thing I just remembered: Monk Bonus Feats (forgot to include them). Would it be alright to choose the Undying Way/?


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

Sure. I just don't see why. You lose more than you gain because you don't get stunning fist which powers that flying thingy of your "West Wind" variant.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Sure. I just don't see why. You lose more than you gain because you don't get stunning fist which powers that flying thingy of your "West Wind" variant.



Okay, scratch that, reverse it. 

Having difficulty choosing Imp Disarm or Imp Trip. Which do you think is better?


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

Both have merits definetly. Disarm might come good if you fight someone with longsword. You take his sword and give it back blade first. Trip has it's own merits too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Both have merits definetly. Disarm might come good if you fight someone with longsword. You take his sword and give it back blade first. Trip has it's own merits too.



Well with my adamantine sword I could just aim for their weapon hoping to eventually shatter it. I think I'll go with Imp Trip. 

Also I'm curious if there is a way to further magically strenthen my longsword. I could have sworn I saw something in the DMG.  :\


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeh. You can get it enchanced further later. It just costs the amount between your current enhancement and the new. So if you wish to make a +1 weapon into +3 it costs 16000 (18000-2000)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Actually what I meant was toughening up hardness and hit points.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

Ah. Don't remember such thing but I'll look onto it. Doesn't sound very far-fetched idea. If I don't find ready rules I'll make them up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Magically Treated Walls; DMG, pg. 60


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry, forget all this. I need to make the calculations again


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay. Now let's see. Here's a point from SRD http://www.d20srd.org/srd/exploration.htm#magicArmorShieldsandWeapons:


> Magic Armor, Shields, and Weapons
> 
> Each +1 of enhancement bonus adds 2 to the hardness of armor, a weapon, or a shield and +10 to the item’s hit points.



Now there could even be an enhancement that doubles hp and hardness.

So let's see. You have Adamantine longsword. That's 20H, 10hp. You want those doubled, it would be 40H, 20hp. Then we add the bonus from enhancement (I think this is the order it should be) for 42H, 30hp.

A sword is way smaller than 10x10 wall so, 500gp I'd say.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So let's see. You have Adamantine longsword. That's 20H, 10hp. You want those doubled, it would be 40H, 20hp. Then we add the bonus from enhancement (I think this is the order it should be) for 42H, 30hp.
> 
> A sword is way smaller than 10x10 wall so, 500gp I'd say.



Holy crud; that looks great. 

I'd drop a thousand on it and that would put a cap on max allowable gold spent on one magic item.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay. Now put these stat's up somewhere so you remember them. I hurt my head figuring the numbers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Okay. Now put these stat's up somewhere so you remember them.



Already included on character sheet.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

Good. Now just waiting for background ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Good. Now just waiting for background ...



I'll need a couple of days. Could be done by Wednesday morning.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 11, 2008)

So you have in attack options listed Lightning gauntlet but not in magic item list. Did you drop it or forgot about it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 11, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So you have in attack options listed Lightning gauntlet but not in magic item list. Did you drop it or forgot about it?



Slight error; its now been fixed.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 14, 2008)

You asked about the Kara-Tur coastal cities. Do you want them to be from the "Japan-inspired" area or from the "China-inspired" area?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 15, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You asked about the Kara-Tur coastal cities. Do you want them to be from the "Japan-inspired" area or from the "China-inspired" area?



China inspired.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 15, 2008)

Okay. These are the coastal cities of Shou Lun Empire:
Cham Fau
Karat'in
Kirin
Tsingtao
Taoshin
Hsiang
Lo'Shan

Then there are the smaller states around Kara-Tur but if you want even more. I picked them from the atlas so I have no idea what they are like. I really need to find that boxed set again now. Some of the smaller nation's cities were mapped to be in ruins. Have to find out what happened.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 15, 2008)

Could you give me some background & history on Hsiang?


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 15, 2008)

Not before I find the damn book  :\ . Working on it as we speak though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 15, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Not before I find the damn book  :\ . Working on it as we speak though.



Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 15, 2008)

Hah. Found it. Not really much on Hsiang in there. At least as far as my quick overview revealed. Only this:

Hsiang, a small seaport town is noteworthy for its fine fish. It is also a favorite refuge of Wa nobles fleeing oppression.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 15, 2008)

BTW. It seems I did have the pdf. Don't remember buying it . Must've been some sale.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry I don't have my character finished BR. Real life stuff has been keeping me busy. I'll get a little done every day, and when you are satisfied with the amount of it, then we can start.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh I have no hurry. The crunch seems to be done, I just wait for some background. You don't really need to write much. The only points I would like to see is something explaining why she has taken up the challenge of pacifying Stonelands and what is her connection to Cormyrean nobility. And a few sentences about her general background.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2008)

History is up. 

The secret clerical/monk order is where the divine heresy started.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice. Though I was thinking that we'd start a bit earlier in the story line. So that the work on the base was just starting and Launa would be there from the start. To oversee the work and protect the site with the soldiers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Nice. Though I was thinking that we'd start a bit earlier in the story line. So that the work on the base was just starting and Launa would be there from the start. To oversee the work and protect the site with the soldiers.



Where it is at right now is that the bare minimum has erected so that the people can at least get by (have a roof over their heads).

Thats it; is that acceptable?


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 26, 2008)

That works. I just thought Launa would be there from the very start but it is not essential.

So starting situation is as follows:

The site has been cleared and a small village (a few big stone buildings) have been erected to house the workers and soldiers. Nearby caves have been also taken for this purpose. "Rage", Launa's second in command has been overseeing the first phase. Launa and the mercenary contingent is about to start the last part of the journey from Halfhap to the site.

Sound good? I'll start IC thread later today when I get home from work . Not as late as usually though. I'm doing 8 hour shifts this week so I'm home in less than 3 now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2008)

Perfectly fine.

Most likely I'll be asleep when you post the IC. I'll post in it after I wake up and I've had my coffee.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, no problem with that. I'll predict a pace of one post a day, though some days can go a lot of faster and some slower. I don't know if you've noted the other solo game I'm running but if we get to same pace, it's good. There it's like, if we happen to be on the same time at computer we can advance the game few posts per hour, but sometimes it's one per week .


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, no problem there. I'm looking forward to his. A one on one game I think will last longer than other pbp games anyway, as we don't have to rely on other people and no dropouts.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 26, 2008)

Yep. I've found it more fun too ever since I started that other game. Also my reading to an exam doesn't go well with the stress of DM:ing a bigger game .


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 26, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=222490

Here it is. Lord Ebonhawk, son of Baron Ebonhawk is the noble Launa saved a few years back. The Raven Guard is his personal mercenary company and they are the extra warriors you chose for the keep.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 26, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Here it is. Lord Ebonhawk, son of Baron Ebonhawk is the noble Launa saved a few years back. The Raven Guard is his personal mercenary company and they are the extra warriors you chose for the keep.



Cool. Glad to see things are looking up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Blackrat, do you think you could work up a rough map of the construction site and the rest of the land visible from it? 

Also in my downtime, that is when Launa isn't busy, I'd like her to teach those willing to learn the ability to speak Celestial and to occasionally throw herself into their combat training exercises.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

Sure. I'll work something up. I've been actually doing the map on my free time, but I'm never pleased with it and eventually scrap it. I'll try to get something done.

And okay for the language teaching and exercising.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool, thanks BR.

Oh, BTW, check your email when you get home. I sent you some stuff you might like to have on a flash drive when we're PBPing.

EDIT: Oh, I'm also curious as to where you got the map that currently in the RG.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

That one I made with some free mapping program I found a while back. If you want I could try to find a link to the program. And I already noticed your mails. Thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> That one I made with some free mapping program I found a while back. If you want I could try to find a link to the program.



Would you? It'd be greatly appreciated. The hex map looks as good asy any first edition map I've laid eyes on.




			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> And I already noticed your mails. Thanks.



Hey, no prob. It's gonna be better for you than completely winging some of the stuff.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Would you? It'd be greatly appreciated. The hex map looks as good asy any first edition map I've laid eyes on.



Yeah, the program was designed to imitate those old rpg maps. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Found this website on polearms. I think the naginata was what you were looking for.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, a cross between guan dao and naginata was the original idea, I just wondered whether there was any european polearm I could have referred to.

I found the program BTW, here: http://home.paonline.com/zaikoski/ak/TOOLS.HTM#hexmapper

Just roll to the bottom and you'll find the download links.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I found the program BTW, here: http://home.paonline.com/zaikoski/ak/TOOLS.HTM#hexmapper
> 
> Just roll to the bottom and you'll find the download links.



Thanks.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry Rev, I took a nap after work and forgot to update the game. Then I played Oblivion and forgot to update the game. Then my GF demanded that we go to buy food for the weekend and once again I forgot to update the game. And now she's demanding something very different, so I don't have time to update . I'll look into it tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey, BR. How goes things? Any luck with the map of the keep and surrounding area?


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 3, 2008)

Not yet. I have a hand-drawn scetch of the area but nothing more yet. I'll try to get it scanned and edited during the weekend.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey, BR, I know you've been busy, but have had the opportunity to get a makeshift map drawn out of the camp and surrounding area?


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

Agh, darn. I have a scetch in my notebook but I've forgotten to give it any time. Poke me with the question again tomorrow so I'll remember to take the time, as I have free-day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2008)

Okey-doke. Will do. Prolly in 10-12 hours.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 22, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Okey-doke. Will do. Prolly in 10-12 hours.



I'd say about 20-24 hours would be better. That's when I have probably woken up .


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2008)

But, you'll be asleep when I post it, when you wake up, you'll notice a new rwply in this thread, so whichever I do, you'll notice anyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 23, 2008)

Blackrat, here is your sheduled reminder to workon my base of operations and environs map.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 11, 2008)

How aboot we pick this up? Now that my big exam is done, I could even get something done with that map


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 19, 2008)

You still up for this Blackrat, or do you need a bit of a break?


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, I am. I'm just being a bit slow . I have no idea where I stashed my notes from earlier...


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey, I just realized you live in a desert, thanks to Relique for that. But that easies up a bit for me. Think of Grand Canyon area, and smooth up the picture up a bit. Add huge boulders around, like they had rained from the sky. That's Stonelands. Rocky hills all around. Your base-site is in an end of canyon-like formation at the base of the mountains. Protected by steep cliffs on three sides.

http://pinker.wjh.harvard.edu/photos/american_west/images/Grand Canyon.jpg


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 23, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey, I just realized you live in a desert, thanks to Relique for that. But that easies up a bit for me. Think of Grand Canyon area, and smooth up the picture up a bit. Add huge boulders around, like they had rained from the sky. That's Stonelands. Rocky hills all around. Your base-site is in an end of canyon-like formation at the base of the mountains. Protected by steep cliffs on three sides.



Actually, mius the steep cliffs, that is what I've been imagining.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2008)

Hah! Great minds think alike .


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 23, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hah! Great minds think alike .



Thats what I've always thought.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 23, 2008)

You better hope the Creature isn't a Werewoof! http://archive.gamespy.com/comics/dorktower/archive.asp?nextform=viewcomic&id=1393


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 23, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You better hope the Creature isn't a Werewoof! http://archive.gamespy.com/comics/dorktower/archive.asp?nextform=viewcomic&id=1393



 Funny guy.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a treat for you. I just made this with MS Paint . Here's your keep-site.

Yes yes. It's not very beautiful but should give you some perspective on the defence-capabilities of the area.

The hills around the keep are very steep and virtually impossible to use as way to attack.

The stonewall is at the moment just piled boulders that were cleared from the site, arranged in a wall formation.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 24, 2008)

What would you say is the maximum size of the camp? I'd like to draw a map of the camp itself if thats okay with you, just tell me what features it needs and and size limitations each feature might have.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 24, 2008)

Uh.. Haven't really given that enough thought. As it is, the camp is pretty much laid on the whole flat area inside the wall/cliffs. The wall itself is about 150 ft long and that would make the area between the mountain and the wall little less than 200. I'm making you a prettier map with _Stronghold: Crusader_'s map editor.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 24, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Uh.. Haven't really given that enough thought. As it is, the camp is pretty much laid on the whole flat area inside the wall/cliffs. The wall itself is about 150 ft long and that would make the area between the mountain and the wall little less than 200. I'm making you a prettier map with _Stronghold: Crusader_'s map editor.



Okay, cool. Is that freeware?


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't think one can obtain the map editor separately. It is integrated to the game itself. A cool game BTW. If you like castle-building games and can find it anywhere, I'd suggest getting it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 4, 2008)

Blackrat, if you're burnt out on this we can start up a new game in a setting of your choice. I just want to be able to get in a post once every couple of days.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 4, 2008)

Apologies Rev. I'm definetly not burnt out on this, on the contrary. I'm enjoying it enormously. The summer's just been a bit hectic for me in RL. If you wish to change the setting we can do that, but I'd prefer sticking to this. I just might be on the slow side of things for a while. Once a week update if that's okay to you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 6, 2008)

Can we at least try for once every four days? You seem to be able to manage that for your solo Eberron game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm officially burnt out on this. It was fun while it lasted, but FR no longer seems fresh to me. I've recently come into a slew of Eberron books and having never played Eberron before I'd love to give it a shot.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh well, that happens. And I too like eberron more. It seems Cat Moon might be interested in running you game .


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 25, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Oh well, that happens. And I too like eberron more. It seems Cat Moon might be interested in running you game .




I haven't heard back from her and I think she is going on vacation soon anyway.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmm. I need to think about this. I don't want to run the same adventure path that I'm going with Kaodi, and I don't have any specific ideas at the moment, but I'd be happy to run a game for you. Just need to get some ideas going first.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 25, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Hmm. I need to think about this. I don't want to run the same adventure path that I'm going with Kaodi, and I don't have any specific ideas at the moment, but I'd be happy to run a game for you. Just need to get some ideas going first.




Thats fine. I can be patient. 

If you wanted to run ths ame AP that you are using with Kaodi I'd be fine with that too. I'm being completely truthful when I say that I have looked in on it once or twice but never fully picked up on what was going on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Blackrat, would you like to revive this? I'd definitely be up for it.

I've taken enough of a break from the Realms to get back in it.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 3, 2009)

I gotta see where my notes are, and try to remember what my overall plot was. Give me over next weekend to see if I can find everything . That map is at least gone forever, so I need to make it anew again...


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, I found most from the depths of my computer. "Rage" seems to be lost, as well as couple other named NPC's, but I can easily redo them, maybe even improve a bit. At least for Rage since now that I have played a warmage in the mean time myself, I know how to better make them effective.

I have only vague memories of what I had in mind for the prophet who lived in the cave above your camp, but I think I remember the important bits.

So sure, lets kick it moving again.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 5, 2009)

Do you mind if we jump over this orc-incursion where the game was left, and continue from point where you have already repelled it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 6, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Do you mind if we jump over this orc-incursion where the game was left, and continue from point where you have already repelled it?




That's perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 9, 2009)

Still piecing things together Blackrat?


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 9, 2009)

Thinking through what to put into the next post. If I would have had time to do it, I'd have posted already during the weekend.


----------

